# Gecko 15x15 Press. Too much pressure?



## Pickits (Dec 12, 2011)

I've looked all over the site trying to find a solution to my question. I hate to be the guy that's asked something that's been asked before.
My question is this... Can too much pressure cause the design to not fully adhere to the shirt?
I use the ProWorld stock transfers, and there is one design in particular that seems to give me a real hell of a time sticking to the shirt. I've lost numerous shirts/designs/money trying to figure this out, and I'm at the point now where I need help. 
It seems like on smaller designs they press with little to no problem, but lately these stock transfers seem to not want to stick to the shirt. 
Here's what I've done...
- I tested the pressure by putting paper on all 4 corners, lowered the press and tried to remove the paper. I could not, so I assumed the pressure was fine.
- I have adjusted the temp to be about 5 degrees over the recommended setting.
- I adjusted the time to be 2 seconds over the recommended time.
- I pressed the design for 10 seconds, then rotated the shirt & repressed for 10 seconds.

Can too much pressure cause the design NOT to stick to the shirt and peel off in other areas? Or can too much heat/time cause this? 

If this has been asked before, I could not it. Don't hate me, just link me. lol

Thanks in advance guys/gals!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What design are you talking about?.....ProWorld distributes for a variety of manufacturers....It would be helpful to know the design # so I can look up the instructions on the manufacturer's website.....


----------



## mtn910 (Mar 30, 2005)

I am no pro but i had the same problem with jps ... i finally got it to stick at 375 for 35 seconds. the same temp/ time works for red grid which i use now with good results.


----------



## Pickits (Dec 12, 2011)

royster13 said:


> What design are you talking about?.....ProWorld distributes for a variety of manufacturers....It would be helpful to know the design # so I can look up the instructions on the manufacturer's website.....


The one design that's giving me a very very hard time... no matter what I do the image does not stick completely. That item number is A10430C. And I did look up the instructions for applying this image and followed it to a T without success. The other design that has given me a hard time is A1912G

Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

That particular one is from Wildside.....Here are their instructions:

Temperature Range: 
375-385 degrees fahrenheit 


Press Time: 
6-7 seconds 


Pressure: 
40-50 psi, medium to heavy 


Release Time: 
4-5 seconds 





Set heat transfer machine to 375-385 degrees fahrenheit.
Place garment on pad, smooth wrinkles and remove any lint or foreign material from the surface of the garment.
Pre-heat garment for 2-3 seconds.
Position transfer in desired position with transfer side against garment.
Close and lock iron for 6-7 seconds, making sure pressure setting is adequate for good adhesion to garment. (Auto machines: 40-50 psi; Manuals: medium to heavy).
Release heating head gently and *wait 4-5 seconds* then remove the transfer paper. The garment does not have to be removed from the iron to remove the paper.
Garments should be laundered without bleaching agents, using a mild detergent and warm water.
Fabrics should be pre-tested for compatibility.


----------



## Pickits (Dec 12, 2011)

I understand all of that, however no matter if I follow the directions or not, the design does not stick to the shirt.

Will too much pressure cause the design not to adhere properly?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not exactly sure about too much pressure, however, it is sounding like the transfer is over cured.....So it might be defective......


----------



## trebor4278 (Aug 7, 2012)

what heat press are you using ? can you upload photos of press and shirt. Too much pressure would more likely cause transfer to look washed out,not adhesion problems. I would try placing a couple of old tees or my favorite an old sweatshirt on lower platen and readjust pressure to compensate for increased thickness.


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have done many many transfers from Proworld and I had one that wouldnt adhere or quarter of it would and the shirt would be ruined. It came in a larger order and every other transfer worked great but that one. I tried various settings and still same resualt. I came to the conclusion that it got cured somewhere along the line and contacted proworld about it. I sent what was left and they refunded me with instore credit. About the pressure I'm not 100% sure how to say too much. I go by the rule of thumb if it takes a little effort to push it down its medium pressure. I have the same Press actually as you do. One more thing to check out is get a temp sensor gun and see if the press is truely heating up to the right temp.


----------



## Pickits (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for the help all!


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

We try our best.


----------



## beecohen (May 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I recently purchased a Gecko GK-100 for creating custom T-shirts utilizing Plastisol Transfers. I have done my research and came to the conclusion based on many good reviews in the forum that this machine would be great for my budget and what I'm looking to accomplish. 

I then reached out to S & K printers out of MO for some custom plastisol transfers. 

Once my T-shirts arrived and it became time to start on the T-shirts I read the directions, and had researched standard heat press operating instructions (in addition I've used an old Geoknight manual press on a few shirts + I've seen friends use their Hotronix MAXXPress machines easily in the past). 

I wasn't sure where I would use the machine so after reading one reviewer's post I read a good surface to use the machine on would be a service cart and went to Harborfreight, grabbed a 3-tier Service Cart which holds up to 450 lbs. to house the machine and work off of (30 In. x 16 In. Three Shelf Steel Service Cart).


Initally I cut 5 out of the 55 transfers off the large sheet to create 5 individual transfers. I warmed up the machine to 350, and set it to 30 seconds. 

After making sure the press was up to temperature (checked it with an IR gun to ensure it was up to heat) I eagerly positioned the transfer (backing up) ink down with a piece of teflon on top of the transfer seperating it from the T-shirt. After the inital press, I attempted to peel the transfer but there was hardly any adhesion what so ever (only a faint white line). I figured I might have to adjust the pressure/heat, and wasn't 100% sure if the service cart is allowing me to press with enough pressure to fully transfer the image. After about 4-5 more attempts I decided something must be off, but peeled regardless so I'd be able to show the results and receive some assistance to accomplish the finished image. After calling S & K they informed me that these particular transfers need to be peeled from the backing, and applied face down onto the T-shirt with a piece of Teflon seperating the two. 

I haven't heard of transfers being peeled like this before, but none the less I followed the instruction, and pressed at 320 degrees for 20 seconds (again no adhesion but the faint white line). I decided 320 must be too low of a heat and to try again at a higher temperature/dwell time). After about 2-3 more presses the transfer stuck to the teflon! I couldn't understand how/why this happened and decided it was time to take a break.. I figured I would also need to order new Teflon sheets at this point. Luckily after the transfer cooled I went back and was able to peel it successfully and it transferred to the shirt! This time the shape was completely visible on the shirt (in white, the base color). None of the colors of the shirt seem to be transferring, I'm not sure what to do at this point.

I did order some "sample" tranfers to calibrate the machine with.. I skipped this critical detail thikning it would be "plug and play" with this machine, but like most things in life it just isn't that simple. I think once they come if I'm able to to successfully print a couple of transfers from other companies it might allow me to more easily pin-point my issue. I have read that some companies over-cure their plastisol transfers and since I'm not so well versed with my machine yet it's difficult to point fingers. I thank all of you in advance for reading my "Heat Press Diary" and look forward to hearing some helpful advice from you wonderful people!

*Pictures below*

--
Speak soon,

Brandon


























In case the picture links do not work: http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/trippypins/library/


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Brandon I highly recommend you create a new thread and ask your question again. Add a picture of the actual transfer you received from S&K. Leave out the excess information that doesn't apply directly to the question.


----------



## Beatur (Sep 20, 2018)

Hei Brandon. Came across this looking for an answer to the exact same problem.
First 3 heat press prints left just a whit squere. No picture.
Did you figure it out?


----------



## Arkelis (Jul 6, 2018)

beecohen said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently purchased a Gecko GK-100 for creating custom T-shirts utilizing Plastisol Transfers. I have done my research and came to the conclusion based on many good reviews in the forum that this machine would be great for my budget and what I'm looking to accomplish.
> 
> ...


Try pre heating the bottom base before pressing


----------



## Arkelis (Jul 6, 2018)

Beatur said:


> Hei Brandon. Came across this looking for an answer to the exact same problem.
> First 3 heat press prints left just a whit squere. No picture.
> Did you figure it out?


up the temp and pressure.The Usual time is 10 sec at 375 i go 380 at medium to heavy pressure.The way i check pressure is put a peice of copy paper on press and adjust it to the point where the paper does not move when i pull it with the press closed on it.start light and just adjust slowly.hope i could help and happy pressing


----------

